# FedEx Delivery and unmarked vehicles



## AprilSun (Mar 19, 2018)

I had ordered a package Feb. 28 and as of now, I still haven't received it. I had no choice in who delivered it except not to purchase it. I had never used FedEx before so I thought I would give them a try. Never again! FedEx kept changing the delivery date. I contacted the seller Friday and received a reply this morning saying they had received an email saying there were "delivery problems" but it wasn't stated just what kind of "delivery problems" it was. I live out in the country and my drive is long. Last week there was a white unmarked van that came down this drive and just turned around and left. I wondered then who it could be but I thought maybe it was someone who had just made the wrong turn, etc. Now, I'm suspicious if it could have been an unmarked FedEx delivery van. Have you had packages delivered in unmarked vehicles?


----------



## Robusta (Mar 19, 2018)

Fed-EX home delivery is contracted out.  Their vendors may well be using unmarked vehicles.


----------



## rgp (Mar 19, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Fed-EX home delivery is contracted out.  Their vendors may well be using unmarked vehicles.




Is that nation-wide? Rural in particular ?...I see them & UPS everyday on my street. Always marked vehicles? I don't care for the idea of people in unmarked vehicles approaching homes . IMO...Opens the door for who knows what ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2018)

Once or twice I had packages delivered by unmarked cars, but normally FedEx and UPS deliver in their company vehicles.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2018)

I worked for FedEx ( different division) and contractors where only used during heavy volume times of the year such as Christmas..


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

Contractors are everywhere these days even in the military. Home repair/service companies send contractors that are not dressed in the contractors uniforms so when they ring your doorbell you see people not recognizable. Companies don't have to pay benefits for contractors.


----------



## Macfan (Mar 19, 2018)

I've noticed this as well, a number of deliveries have been made to us in unmarked vehicles. As long as I get what I ordered, and it doesn't end up with porch pirates, they could deliver them on horseback and that would be fine with me.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)

Especially since Amazon and Walmart offering 2 day delivery, drivers are pressed with the volume especially like Don said, around holidays. The big 2 delivery services have had to put on extra help in the way of private contractors.


----------



## rgp (Mar 19, 2018)

Macfan said:


> I've notice this as well, a number of deliveries have been made to us in unmarked vehicles. As long as I get what I ordered, and it doesn't end up with porch pirates, they could deliver them on horseback and that would be fine with me.




Ok fine...but what happens when the little old lady down the street opens her door to receive her package....and gets much more? For the price we pay...in one form or another...I think marked vehicles & company uniforms should be the norm.....JMO.


----------



## Mike (Mar 19, 2018)

Over here, more and more companies are offering several
options for delivery after ordering on line.

1. Collect in a store, either a company one where you ordered
this includes Gas/Petrol Stations and convenience stores if you
ordered from a Supermarket, or a Mom and Pop store if the
company has no stores.

2. At a post office or central sorting office if the delivery is coming
by mail.

3. There are several new schemes where there are drop boxes
around the towns, they leave it there and give you a code, I
think, that allows you to open the box.

All a bit different than waiting for a long time to get a delivery.

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2018)

I interviewed for a job as a pilot with FedEx years ago. For those of you not in the business, pilots that fly long haul freight planes generally make more money than those of us that fly (flew) passenger planes. 

I really thought a lot of their business model and the way they treated their employees with pay and benefits. I was already to jump onboard, but I would have been away from home for long stints at a time. Had it not been for that, I would have signed on.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 19, 2018)

During our conversation this morning, I was asked if I wanted to wait and they would ship it again. I realize mistakes are made by companies just as they are by customers so I responded with, "Can you ship it by UPS? I have never had a problem with their shipping. If I don't get it from either one this time, that's it! I will be asking for a refund." She said they would ship it today but didn't say by who. I asked her FedEx or UPS. She replied with, "By FedEx, don't worry, this time everything will be okay." I thought to myself, we'll see. I am still suspicious that it was my package in that unmarked van. It seems mighty strange that it was supposed to be delivered last week and wasn't but that van came down here and just turned around and left. I had a friend who was expecting a check from the company he retired from and FedEx left the check at their neighbors house. She reminded me of this when I told her my problem now with FedEx.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 19, 2018)

The shipping company could supply the contract delivery people with removable magnetic signs for their trucks.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 19, 2018)

We, well, my husband, bought a new tv.   It was delivered by a plain white van and the two drivers brought in and set up our tv.    Personally, prefer that.   Last tv was followed by some dirt bags who the next night or perhaps two, knew where our house was, what was delivered and managed to break in through our main garage door, came in through the connecting door and out through our slider and back gate.   What a mess they made.     I’ll take a nondescript van any old day.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 23, 2018)

Now I'm thinking that unmarked vehicle may not have been FedEx after all. The company has shipped my package again and I have been able to track it continuously and it makes sense. Last week, with that shipping, the tracking never showed anything that made sense. It didn't list cities that it was tracked in last but this shipping lists every city it has landed in. Now it is on a delivery truck ready to be delivered today so we will see. The previous try just makes me wonder if it even left the FedEx site.
UPDATE: Just got it and the guy said it came from France. That's what all the "mumbo jumbo" was about. When I ordered it from Amazon, I didn't see that it was from France but it really didn't matter. I'm just glad to finally get it!


----------



## MNLAURIE (Dec 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> Ok fine...but what happens when the little old lady down the street opens her door to receive her package....and gets much more? For the price we pay...in one form or another...I think marked vehicles & company uniforms should be the norm.....JMO.


Yes. I agree!! Just today, December 8, 2020, I had a package delivered and had to ask who the man was before I called my dog away from the man and the unmarked van. He said he was FedEx and I ask him about the plain white van he was driving. He said that was the vehicle they gave him.
It freaked me out and didn’t know what to expect next. I took pictures of the truck and license plate while the man went and got the package out of the back of the truck. 
He put the package on the deck and I Googled to see if FedEx was delivering in unmarked vehicles. FedEx could get into big trouble if something “not right” went on!! Be careful FedEx!! This is weird!! 
Laurie from MN


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 8, 2020)

Maybe we will be seeing more unmarked delivery vans.  Over the weekend, here in the Twin Cities, two Amazon vans were stolen, one at gun point and the entire contents stolen by being moved to a waiting SUV.  With the spikes in crime around here, these delivery vans that show that this is what they are, seem to be sitting ducks.  Typically, once a type of crime appears, there is a lot of "monkey see, monkey do" (also called "copycat"), so I would not be surprised to see this as the start of a crime trend in this area.

Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> seem to be sitting ducks.


----------

